# Hochteich verkleiden und beflanzen aber wie ??



## stesab (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo

habe jetzt meinen Hochteich fast fertig bis auf ein paar Details . Jetzt weis ich nur noch nicht wie ich den Filter verkleide und wie ich den Teich bepflanze . Habe mir eine rechteckige Wanne von Heissner zugelegt aber leider gibt es dort keine Pflanzzonen .
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee .


----------



## stesab (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo

habe jetzt meinen Hochteich fast fertig bis auf ein paar Details . Jetzt weis ich nur noch nicht wie ich den Filter verkleide und wie ich den Teich bepflanze . Habe mir eine rechteckige Wanne von Heissner zugelegt aber leider gibt es dort keine Pflanzzonen .
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee .


----------



## andreas w. (16. Mai 2016)

..... hättest du bitte zur Unterstützung mal ein Foto vom derzeitigen Zustand? Wäre sinnvoll um dir helfen zu können . Ferndiagnosen als Blind-Date sind schwer zu geben .

Bis dahin & Gruß, Andreas


----------



## stesab (16. Mai 2016)

a       
würde gerne rechts und links vom Filter wannen einbauen wo man normale Sachen pflanzen kann


----------



## andreas w. (16. Mai 2016)

Äha - ein Teich ohne Bodenkontakt . Mal wieder was neues, hab ich noch nicht gesehen, find es aber eine klasse Idee - wenn die Wanne das statisch mitmacht.

Seitliche Bepflanzung - es gibt doch diese Balkon-Pflanzkörbe und -kästen. Kannste da nicht jeweils seitlich einen oder zwei außen anbringen und evtl. den Filter damit kontrolliert zuwachsen lassen? Fürs Wachstum der Pflanzen kann mit Hasendraht oder ähnlichem ein "Wachs- und Rankgitter gebaut und gebogen werden.

Für die Bepflanzung im Teich kann das selbe System nochmal verwendet werden - Pflanzkästen oder Pflanztaschen aus Jute (Kartoffelsack-Material) am Rand befestigen und du hast Pflanzzonen in der Höhe wo du sie haben willst.

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande, ich hoffe du möchtest keine Fische in dem Teich halten. Durch den fehlenden Bodenkontakt und die Abkühlung durch die Bodentemperatur wird dir das Wasser schnell warm und im dümmsten Fall kann es kippen. Daher mein Bedenken, trotzdem viel Spaß und wenn alles fertig ist, würde mich ein (zum denken anregendes) Foto interessieren D.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, Gruß Andreas


----------



## stesab (16. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antwort . Wegen der Statik - unter dem Becken befindet sich eine Unterkonstruktion und der Teich steht im Schatten
Wegen den Fischen - eigentlich wollte ich schon welche halten .


----------



## andreas w. (16. Mai 2016)

Ok, aber die Temperatur solltest du trotzdem speziell im Sommer kontrollieren und bei Bedarf evtl.mit kühlem Frischwasser regeln. Im Winter das Ganze einpacken und vor Frost schützen, oder das ganze dann ins Haus verlagern


----------



## Lion (16. Mai 2016)

hallo stesab,
eine sehr schöne Idee, Dein Hochteich  

Falls es möglich ist, kannst Du einen Druckfilter im Holzgestell unterbringen und kannst den oberen Platz für noch andere Deko-Sachen benutzen oder
falls nicht zu teuer, ein Becken für die ganze Größe einsetzen oder ein 2tes Becken etwas höher anbringen und somit noch einen kleinen Wasserfall
zum 1sten Becken herstellen. Auf alle Fälle, viel Spaß an Deinem Projekt und informiere uns bitte weiter. (auch bitte mit Bilder) 
  Léon


----------



## Ida17 (16. Mai 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier bei uns im Forum! 

Originelle Idee mit dem Hochteich! 
Du könntest Pflanzzonen aus Ziegelsteinen oder auch Natursteinen basteln, damit kann man vielen Pflanzen Platz bieten. So habe ich mal ein Speißfass mit 90l modelliert, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Iris und eine Grasart haben darin erfolgreich ein Zuhause gefunden


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2016)

... wie wäre es mit Blumenkästen am Rand nach innen einhängen


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2016)

Hängt die Teichwanne da nur so drin in dem Gestell? Das würde ich dringend unterfüttern. Zum einen beult der Boden nach unten und eventuelle Ziegelsteintürmchen fallen um, zum anderen wird das Teil mit Wasser recht schwer, es kann gut sein, dass der Rand das nicht trägt und dann flutscht er Dir weg. Diese Wannen sind nicht unbedingt sooooo formstabil.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2016)

stesab schrieb:


> Wegen den Fischen - eigentlich wollte ich schon welche halten


Viel zu klein!


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

stesab schrieb:


> Wegen den Fischen - eigentlich wollte ich schon welche halten .


Nicht dein Ernst ... oder ... ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2016)

Ich habe - weil es alles doppelt gemoppelt ist - deine beiden Themen mal zusammengeführt, dann brauchst Du Fragen auch nur einmal zu beantworten.


----------



## stesab (16. Mai 2016)

was spricht gegen 1-3 Goldfischen . Es sind doch fast 400 Liter .
Und ja ich habe unter den Teich ein stabiles Podest gebaut auf dem die Wanne drauf steht .


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Du kennst die Goldfischgläser ... ?

Ich frage mich bei deinem Becken, wenn du rundum Blumenkästen hängen hast, was ich Dir auf alle Fälle empfehlen würde, hast du ein kleines Guckloch von oben.
Ist das deine Vorstellung von einem Teich ? Siehst du die Fische nur von oben und auch nur dann wenn sie sich nicht unter den Blumenkästen verstecken.
Wenn jetzt noch "Grünes Wasser" ins Spiel kommt ?

Wenn Fische schreien könnten ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## stesab (16. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand Bilder wie das mit den kästen aussehen kann ?


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2016)

Na vielleicht so, nur andere farbe,  von Te.. für 2 Euronen.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Google mal nach Balkon-Blumenkästen ... 
Da gibt es Bilder mit so Hacken drann, die man über ein Balkongeländer hängen kann. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2016)

Die Töpfe auf dem Bild sind 2 geteilt, und hängen so nur über den Stufen.


----------



## stesab (16. Mai 2016)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn man in die Wanne verschiedene pflanzzonen mit steinen einbaut ?


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2016)

Das ist natürlich auch möglich, und auch die einfachste Lösung, darduch kannst Du den Pflanzen
einen Optimalen platz anbieten.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Allerdings kostet es mehr Wasservolumen als die Blumenkästen. Der Unterbau machts aus, den du bei den Blumenkästen einsparst.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Lion (18. Mai 2016)

stesab, was hälst Du davon: den Mini-Teich wie ein Aquarium bepflanzen, also nur auf den Boden,
dann behälst Du auch die ganze Fläche als Sichtfeld. 
 Léon


----------



## Lion (18. Mai 2016)

stesab schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon wenn man in die Wanne verschiedene pflanzzonen mit steinen einbaut ?


wenn Steine, dann nur Natursteine


----------



## andreas w. (19. Mai 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> wenn Steine, dann nur Natursteine



Grundsätzlich ja, aber aus statischen Gründen leichte Steine mit vielen Hohlkammern. Gas- oder Porenbetonsteine (Ytong,Hebel, oder artgleiche). Die Pflanzen geben Gewicht damit der Stein nicht aufschwimmt - sollte zumindest so sein.


----------



## Lion (20. Mai 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, aber aus statischen Gründen leichte Steine mit vielen Hohlkammern. Gas- oder Porenbetonsteine (Ytong,Hebel, oder artgleiche). Die Pflanzen geben Gewicht damit der Stein nicht aufschwimmt - sollte zumindest so sein.


Grundsätzlich ja zu *Natursteine*,   ein aber gibt es leider nicht !


----------



## andreas w. (22. Mai 2016)

Kleines aber  .... Natursteine gut unterfüttern mit Vlies oder Folienreste. Ansonsten kein Veto zum Naturstein


----------



## stesab (22. Mai 2016)

So schön langsam nimmt es Gestalt an . Über Kritik und Anregungen würde mich sehr freuen .


----------



## koile (22. Mai 2016)

He das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus


----------



## stesab (26. Mai 2016)

So . Wieder ein bisschen daran gebaut .


----------



## andreas w. (27. Mai 2016)

Auch wenn ich ein paar Dinge anders machen würde - einfach mal Daumen hoch  für das was auf den Fotos zu sehen ist. Sieht sehr schön aus, dein Sitzplatz mit dem Garten im Hintergrund, meine Hochachtung, schön und geschmackvoll.

Gruß und genieß(-t) dein /euer "el dorado", Andreas.


----------



## stesab (28. Mai 2016)

Danke für das Lob aber was würdest du anders machen ?


----------

